# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  نماذج لإمتحانات وأسئلة مقترحه لمادة الكيمياء (توجيهي)

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]نماذج لإمتحانات وأسئلة مقترحه للمنهاج الأردني (توجيهي)


نموذج اول لمادة الكيمياء
http://www.awa2el.com/HomeWorks/531.doc


نموذج ثاني لمادة الكيمياء
http://www.awa2el.com/HomeWorks/533.doc


نموذج ثالث لمادة الكيمياء 
http://www.awa2el.com/HomeWorks/534.doc


بالتوفيق لجميع طلاب التوجيهي[/align]

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلمووووووووووووووو  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أهلا وسهلا فيك

----------


## nadertes

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووور

----------


## محمد الزغول

متالب اتقققلاق بغعغفقغع

----------


## athamneh

مشكور جدا يالغالي

----------


## iyadasm

شكرا لك

----------


## بهاء البافاري

الله يعطيك 1000000 عافية

----------


## فرج الله

الله يعطيكم العافية على هذا الجهد

----------


## سامرسامر

ارجو منكم مساعدتي في الاسئلة وشكرا

----------


## sameera

مرحبااااااااااااااااااا
كتير حلو
برنامج بياخد العقل

----------


## ام هشام الزبيدي

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع الرائع 





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## sameera

صباحككككككككككككم جميل
شكرااا
بالتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## nazek_obeidat

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mjqubbaj

Thx alot ya maaaaan

----------


## abuabdallah

الله يعطيكم العافية على هذا الجهد

----------


## Jamal Abu Hazar

الف مبروك عل هذا لانجاز

----------


## Jamal Abu Hazar

الف مبروك على هذا الانجاز

----------


## محمدتامر

اشكرك يا استاذي

----------


## abu firas

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
 :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## احمد الخوالده

ممتازززززززززززززززززززززززز
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر :Bl (8):

----------


## ahmadmet

مشكوووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر

----------


## ghadoor

بليز ساعدوني انا مشتركة جديدة ومش قادرة اوصل للاسئلة محتاجهم ضروووووووووري...

----------


## nmimo

xxxxxxxxxxxthx

----------


## نجود حمادبن

اشكركم جدا ولكم الاجر

----------


## mohammed diab

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## malik59

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------


## only_a83

:Goudgrijp 12 13: 
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررر

----------


## ايسر هلسا

[align=center]ربنا يبارك جهودكم[/align] :Eh S(6):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]بالتوفيق للجميع يااااااااااا رب [/align]*

----------

